# Nikon D800 Banding?



## D-B-J (Sep 15, 2014)

Is this just a result of my laptop not having good enough resolution? When viewed at full res I see no banding, but in lightroom or flickr I see it... thoughts?


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2014)

Image Posterization

Moiré pattern - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 15, 2014)

KmH said:


> Image Posterization
> 
> Moiré pattern - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




But that shot is SOOC with no clear posterization seen in the histogram...


----------



## Derrel (Sep 16, 2014)

When I looked at it, it looked posterized...


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 16, 2014)

Derrel said:


> When I looked at it, it looked posterized...



But I don't get how. I shot it, and uploaded it.. No corrections or editing. So is my D800 spitting out posterized image files..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KmH (Sep 16, 2014)

What file type was the original made as?
If it was a Raw file, what Raw converter did you use to make the Raw file a photo.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 16, 2014)

KmH said:


> What file type was the original made as?
> If it was a Raw file, what Raw converter did you use to make the Raw file a photo.



14bit lossless compressed RAW file, and I used light rooms raw converter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Sep 16, 2014)

those are called clouds.


----------

